# diy honey gate valves



## shughes (Jan 17, 2007)

I was planning on picking up some 5 gallon buckets from Dunkin Donuts. In terms of a honey gate...is that something one can buy a part from home depot. I have seen their plastic ball valves and was wondering if that was sufficient or does the gate need to be a specific food grade plastic?


----------



## blammer (Jul 28, 2006)

they do sell just the honey gates at some of the bee supply places, just make sure you get at least a 2" gate.

I hear anything smaller and the honey will not flow well.


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

Brushy Mtn sells the gate here for 12.49

http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/products.asp?pcode=873


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

You can use any of the larger brass ball valves or the plastic ball valves. The honey gates that the bee supply houses sell are a little on the spendy side and I have been unable to find them anywhere else. On the up side they are less mess than the ball valves because they cut off at the end of the valve instead of the middle.


----------



## papar (Apr 10, 2007)

*wine supplies*

you might want to try a wine making supply outfit. I make wine and use some of the same valves and I think they are cheaper


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

O have bought honey gates from Dadant & Mann Lake and I like the one from Dadant best, just works better.


----------



## Curtis (Jun 25, 2005)

Go with a honey gate, easy to use. I use Dadant's.
Curtis


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If you buy the brass ball valve, you can cut the excess space off the end and it makes a very fine honey gate. The plastic ones from the bee suppliers are cheaper.


----------



## shughes (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks for all the info. due to the responses i just went ahead and ordered some honey gates from Miller Bee Supply which is local to me.


----------



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

I use brass ball valves. I have a 2 inch one on the bulk tank and a 1 inch valve on the bottling tank. We just machined the threads away on the one side.


----------

